# squash



## DoctorPepper4 (Sep 20, 2012)

hey has anybody ever feed there tegu squash???? is it safe???? can i...every time i feed my bearded dragon he wants to eat his food but i never meet anybody that gave a tegu squash or vegetables....


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, squash is healthy and safe for tegus. Spaghetti Squash or Butternut squash is a good choice.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Sep 20, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Yes, squash is healthy and safe for tegus. Spaghetti Squash or Butternut squash is a good choice.


thank you.... thats exactly the one i feed my bearded dragon...what other vegetables can i give him....he doesn't like fruit but like vegetables and i dont and never read about witch one's are good for him...i really appreciate it....thnx


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 20, 2012)

DoctorPepper4 said:


> Little Wise Owl said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, squash is healthy and safe for tegus. Spaghetti Squash or Butternut squash is a good choice.
> ...



Check out the tegu food list in the forum stickies.


----------

